# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  How do you say "Graduate School" in Russian

## quartz

How do you say "Graduate School" or equivalent in Russian. 
ty

----------


## it-ogo

Аспирантура

----------


## CoffeeCup

As I've understood from Wiki "Graduate School" provides degrees higher than bachelor's degree. In Russia we have another graduation structure. A university provides both bachelor's and master's degrees, step by step. Next we have "Аспирантура" (mostly it is translated as "postgraduate") which provides Ph.D. degree (or "Кандидат наук" in Russian).

----------


## Talker

> How do you say "Graduate School" or equivalent in Russian. 
> ty

 магистратура

----------

